# Whats the easiest way to open a baby tortoises mouth?



## bogart20 (Dec 16, 2012)

He's about a ping pong ball size. I've been giving him what the vet told me everyday but it involves prying his mouth open.
He was weak before so it was pretty easy but today he has the energy to resist so what's the most efficient way?


----------



## ascott (Dec 16, 2012)

*RE: Whats ghe easiest way to open a baby tortoises mouth?*

AWESOME he is not a bit stronger to resist  Have you tried to hide the ick in something he will voluntarily open his mouth for?




> AWESOME he is *not* a bit stronger to resist



word should have been "*now*"


----------



## sibi (Dec 16, 2012)

*RE: Whats ghe easiest way to open a baby tortoises mouth?*

If you learn of a way to open a baby tort's mouth, please let me know because I've never been able to do it.


----------



## CLMoss (Dec 16, 2012)

*RE: Whats ghe easiest way to open a baby tortoises mouth?*

Can you just put a little drop on his mouth?


----------



## bogart20 (Dec 16, 2012)

*RE: Whats ghe easiest way to open a baby tortoises mouth?*

He's not opening his mouth to eat snuthing we have to force feed him.
I have my gf hold him and get his head to stick out all the way then grab his head just so he can't move then she uses her fingernails along his tiny mouth and when it's caught on the tip of his jaw she opens it nice and easy.
She did it way better then the vet did!!


----------



## Laura (Dec 16, 2012)

*RE: Whats ghe easiest way to open a baby tortoises mouth?*

the shishkabob wooden spears might work.. the non pointy end....
what have you tried feeding? babyfood soaks?


----------



## lori12386 (Dec 17, 2012)

*RE: Whats ghe easiest way to open a baby tortoises mouth?*

When i had to force feed Gunther for a couple weeks this is what we did: i would hold him grab his front two legs with my thumb and pointer finger and hold them back towards the shell. This keeps him from using his feet to hide his head. Take the syringe and put it against his mouth gently. He will eventually get mad and open his mouth. Quickly insert syringe and shoot it down! I felt horrble doing it. But it kept him alive and he is now happy and healthy! Goodluck. And i hope he is well soon!


----------

